# Squaring a tube.



## noman (Aug 30, 2014)

Am looking for a way to square the outside of a 2"x 2" aluminum tube w/ 1/4" walls by 4" long, so that the outside is square to the inside walls. does any one have an idea how I might achieve this? my plan is to do hundreds of these over time.... as it is a common extrusion with square corners purchased in 20' lengths I would like to find some setup that would work.  I have a PM45-CNC mill 9X32... any suggestions would be considered. thanks


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 30, 2014)

Do you mean to clear out the inside radii of this tube so that it has sharp internal corners?


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 30, 2014)

The square corner tube I have worked with is already pretty square in to out.  I guess if I wanted square it further, I would build a mandrel and use a spacer or rotary table, or some other fixture to position it.


----------

